# Arrival of my baby girl!



## Katya (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a quick note to say thank you for all the support and answers to my questions throughout my pregnancy. Hetty Frances Anderson was born at 10.04am on Wednesday morning weighing 8lb 13. Little madam managed to move from head down to transverse during my section so they had to use forceps to get her down and through the incision!!! However, we 're well and back home yesterday!!!

Katy xx


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 28, 2014)

Fantastic news Katy. Congratulations.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2014)

Wonderful news Katy! Many congratulations!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations! Lovely name too. Hope you are both settling back at home nicely


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations Katy, hope you are both doing well at home, Hetty is a lovely name  xx


----------



## Redkite (Mar 28, 2014)

Aah congratulations Katy lovely news


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2014)

Well done !  Some good news


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations Katy on the birth of your new baby Daughter X


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2014)

Many congratulations Katy, lovely name as well, all the best x


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations. Enjoy those newborn snuggles


----------



## newbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations!  You were sent home quick!  Special times.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations - always good to hear about a healthy baby and a happy mother - and hope the rest of your family are well, too


----------



## KateR (Mar 28, 2014)

Congratulations. Lovely name.


----------



## Katya (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Hospital have changed their policy since my first daughter and willing to let c section patients home in as little as 24 hours providing everything's all ok!  I'm not complaining as I know where I'd rather be!! Now we're just awaiting news from Cleo!!

Xx


----------



## shirl (Mar 30, 2014)

Aw fantastic news, welcome to the world little one 

Shirl x


----------



## Bloden (Apr 6, 2014)

A little late, I know, but a big congratulations. Hope you're home enjoying every minute with her!


----------



## Vix (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic news Katy, and what an adorable name! Big hugs and congratulations xx


----------



## grainger (Apr 9, 2014)

Beautiful name and huge congratulations!!


----------

